# Virtuelles Bankkonto...



## webl (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo, 
weiss jemand wie ich ein virtuelles Bankkonto erstellen kann.. 
Ich möchte das nur so als Spardose verwenden.. Möchte per 
Dauerauftrag jede Woche einen bestimmten Betrag einzahlen, 
dass ich nicht den Ueberblick verliehre.. Natuerlich alles wie gesagt 
nur virtuell.. Vielen Dank schonmal!! 

Gruesse 
webl


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

wie bitte? Was meinst du mit einem „virtuellen Bankkonto“? Und was hat das mit PHP zu tun? Fragen über Fragen…

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Blaubmania (27. Juli 2006)

Vlt. solltest deine Idee genauer definieren weil was drunter vorstellen kann man sich jetzt nichts wirklich. Was möchtest du gerne am Ende haben, was soll die Seite tun, vlt. noch der Sinn bzw. Zweck der ganzen Geschichte dann kann man auch alternativen vorschlagen...


----------



## TS-JC (27. Juli 2006)

Ich glaube er will generell den Code für sowas haben oder so.
Such mal auf hotscripts.com


----------



## webl (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich meinte damit, das ich gerne ein Tool haette, bei dem ich virtuell Geld einzahlen kann und wie bei der Bank einen Dauerauftrag einrichten kann, weil ich mir etwas Geld zurueck legen will und dies nicht mit Bargeld zu Hause machen möchte. So hab ich das Geld zwar immernoch auf meinem normalen Konto, aber ich wei jeder Zeit wieviel ich bereits dafuer zurckgelegt habe. Aufschreiben ist ja schlielich auch nicht so berauschend. Also einfach nur sowas wie ein Taschenrechner, der sich den Betrag auf Dauer merkt und der auch automatisch jede Woche einen bestimmten Betrag hinzurechnen kann.. 
Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## GarGod (27. Juli 2006)

Sind wir hier bei wünsch dir was?
Du erwartest hoffentlich nicht, dass dir jemand jetzt dafür ein Programm schreibt od.?

Defenier lieber dein Problem in der Programmierung und wir werden dir helfen.
Ansonsten schau mal bei hotscripts.com vllt. findest ja da sowas.

lg.

garlof


----------



## webl (27. Juli 2006)

Nein natuerlich nicht. Ich schaff es aber leider nicht das zu scripten und deshalb wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand einen fertigen Script oder einen der noch macken aufweist hat.. Dann könnte ich diesen fuer mich anpassen.. Aber die Seite ist auf jeden Fall eine grosse Hilfe.. Da werde ich bestimmt was finden. Danke vielmals!


----------



## wischmopp90 (28. Juli 2006)

ist doch wie ne art counter....bau dir doch einen der immer in ne textdatei nicht halt 1 sonder den betrag addiert oder aktiviere onlinebanking


----------



## webl (28. Juli 2006)

Hi,
jo genau da liegt ja mein Problem löl Ich kriegs nicht hin das er selbststndig jede woche betrge zurechnen kann.. und onlinebanking hab ich natuerlich.. aber da hat man doch keine verschiedenen Faecher in die man das Geld legen kann.. Das waere mir zumindest neu.. Naja also mein Problem liegt halt genau in dem schon gesagten Punkt.


----------



## Kipperlenny (28. Juli 2006)

http://www.cronjob.de sind dir da bestimmt eine große Hilfe...


----------



## webl (28. Juli 2006)

ah klasse dank!


----------



## pdatrain (28. Juli 2006)

Ich schlage vor, Du gehst zur Bank und richtest ein extra Sparkonto ein. Die sind kostenlos, das Geld ist täglich verfügbar und Du kriegst Zinsen! Ich habe das für jährlich fällige Versicherungen, Zeitschritenabos usw. eingerichtet und überweise per Dauerauftrag jeden Monat den entsprechenden Monatsanteil. Der Vorteil ist, dass das Geld auf Deinem Girokonto nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht und lästige Rechnerei entfällt.

Irgendwas selbst "virtuell" zu programmieren halte ich für Unfug, da Du unnötig Nachteile eingehst und eine Menge Zeit verschenkst.


----------



## webl (29. Juli 2006)

Ok danke vielmals. Dann werde ich mich mal zur Bank aufmachen


----------



## Freak_Desperado (30. Juli 2006)

Wieso sollte man bei dem Script etwas in einer Textdatei oder so speichern wollen?
Man müsste doch einfach nur das Start-Datum und das End-Datum nehmen, die Anzahl der vergangenen Wochen ausrechnen, die angefangene Woche dazurechnen und das Ergebnis mit dem "einzuzahlenden" Betrag multiplizieren. Somit hat man eine einzige PHP-Datei und keine Textdatei, Datenbank oder ähnliches...


----------



## Callboy (30. Juli 2006)

Hi,

deine Frage ist hier total easy zu lösen.
Und zwar ganz einfach mit PHP und MySQL.

Du erstellst einfach eine Datenbank wo du deine Bankdatein einfach abspeicherst und mit Hilfe von PHP kannst du dir dein Wunsch realisieren.

Bei nähere Fragen einfach Melden... 

MfG
Callboy


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Freak_Desperado hat schon recht..... nur langt es auch die angefangene Woche einfach aufzurunden.

```
<?php
$startdatum = "24-07-2006"; // Tag der 1. Einzahlung
$rate = 14.50; // wöchentlicher Festbetrag
 
$datum = explode("-", $startdatum);
$timestamp = mktime(0, 0, 0, $datum[1], $datum[0], $datum[2]);
$sekunden = time()-$timestamp;
$wochen = ceil($sekunden/60/60/24/7);
$gespart = number_format($wochen*$rate, 2, ",", ".");
 
echo "Es sind ".$gespart." Euro im Sparschwein.";
?>
```
Nachteil hieran ist natürlich das der Betrag so nicht später mal erhöht werden kann.
Währe theoretisch zwar auch möglich, nur müssten dazu extra Berechnungen erstellt werden.
Selbiges gilt für ausgesetzte und/oder ausserplanmässige zusätzliche Raten.
Dann würde ich aber doch schon eher auf eine Datenbank zurückgreifen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Freak_Desperado (31. Juli 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Freak_Desperado hat schon recht..... nur langt es auch die angefangene Woche einfach aufzurunden.


 Das meinte ich mit dem "dazurechnen" ...



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nachteil hieran ist natürlich das der Betrag so nicht später mal erhöht werden kann.
> Währe theoretisch zwar auch möglich, nur müssten dazu extra Berechnungen erstellt werden.
> Selbiges gilt für ausgesetzte und/oder ausserplanmässige zusätzliche Raten.
> Dann würde ich aber doch schon eher auf eine Datenbank zurückgreifen.


 Stimmt. Dann müsste man aber auch wiederum jeden Monat / jede Woche oder wann auch immer das Skript ausführen bzw. das Formular ausfüllen oder halt das alles den Cronjob machen lassen.

@webl: Was hast du denn bis jetzt schon gecodet?


Mal 'ne Frage zu was ganz Anderem nebenbei:
Ich hab ja eben das Wort _gecodet_ geschrieben. Ist das aus dem Englischen so richtig übernommen, oder muss dann das _d_ an Stelle des _t_s wegen der _ed_-Endung aus dem Englischen, obwohl das Wort als deutsches Wort benutzt wird, gesetzt werden?
Ich bin nämlich gerade etwas verwirrt...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

<offtopic>


			
				Freak_Desperado hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal 'ne Frage zu was ganz Anderem nebenbei:
> Ich hab ja eben das Wort _gecodet_ geschrieben. Ist das aus dem Englischen so richtig übernommen, oder muss dann das _d_ an Stelle des _t_s wegen der _ed_-Endung aus dem Englischen, obwohl das Wort als deutsches Wort benutzt wird, gesetzt werden?
> Ich bin nämlich gerade etwas verwirrt...


Weder noch – man schreibt einfach „programmiert“  Würde es ein Verb „coden“ im Deutschen geben, müsste es aber „gecodet“ heißen. Fremdsprachige Grammatikregelungen werden bei der Eindeutschung normalerweise nicht übernommen. Darum lautet bspw. auch der Plural von „Party“ im Deutschen „Partys“ und nicht wie im Englischen „parties“.
</offtopic>

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Juli 2006)

Es würde zwar auch ohne Cronjob gehen, nur währe der Aufwand u.U. nicht unerheblich.
Angenommen jeden Montag soll eine Buchung erfolgen.....
So lange man das Script jeden Tag aufruft, könnte man die Überprüfung/Eintragung ja noch durch dieses recht einfach durchführen lassen.
Aber wenn man das Script mal 2 Wochen, 2 Monate oder wie lange auch immer nicht aufruft, wird es kompliziert.
Daran möchte ich erst gar keinen Gedanken verschwenden. 
Da würde ich dann doch lieber auf die Services wie z.b. von cronjob.de zurück greifen.


			
				Freak_Desperado hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal 'ne Frage zu was ganz Anderem nebenbei.....


Gute Frage..... das Wort gibt es so ja nicht im Englischen.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, heisst es dort "coded".
Dem nach müsste es auf "denglisch"  ja "gecoded" heissen.
Wenn ich dieses jedoch bei Google eingebe, werde ich gefragt ob ich "*d*ecoded" meine..... was ja wieder etwas ganz anderes ist..... Ergebnisse mit "gecoded" werden trotzdem angezeigt.
Gebe ich jedoch "gecodet" ein, werde ich nicht gefragt ob ich etwas anderes meine..... und es erscheinen mehr Suchergebnisse.
"gecodet" scheint also richtig zu sein..... zumindest ist diese Form aber die gebräuchlichere.


----------

